# Ola John: Video, skills, gol



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

*Ola John*, esterno offensivo del Benfica, sembra vicinissimo al Milan ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-su-ola-john-vt9400-7.html#post241826 )


Ecco un *video da Youtube* con alcune sue giocate.

Qui sotto


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Non sembra male, ho visto anche qualche partita intero l'anno scorso col Benfica. Può giocare anche a destra e quindi se avallassimo il ritorno al 4-3-3 sarebbe un acquisto logico rispetto le premesse odierne.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2013)

mah....non lo conosco per niente, ma se proprio deve essere schierato esterno non si può mettere emanuelson in quel ruolo ? 

quella capra in panca continua a vederlo trequartista. 
abbiamo altre priorità.


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2013)

infatti con il 433 avrebbe senso


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Luglio 2013)

può giocare solo a destra da noi, a sinistra siamo copertissimi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Luglio 2013)

Forse ci alterneremo tra trequartista e attacco a tre. Nel primo caso c'è Honda, nel secondo ci sarebbe John, almeno credo, non saprei spiegarmi altrimenti la sua utilità da un punto di vista tattico.


----------



## Tobi (27 Luglio 2013)

In questo video sembra avere tantissimo talento.
Se dovesse arrivare e fa bene buon per noi, se fa male lo rispediamo al mittente.
Di sicuro se lo avesse preso un manchester united sono sicuro che molti di voi sarebbero qui a imprecare contro galliani.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Luglio 2013)

in pratica gioca nel ruolo di elsha


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Posto questo altro video da YouTube che fa vedere le giocate nell'ultimo anno nel Benfica. Per quanto possa valere un video di Youtube


----------



## Oronzo Cana (27 Luglio 2013)

in pratica è il doppione di elsha , a sto punto forse vogliono vendere il faraone


----------



## robs91 (27 Luglio 2013)

Non vorrei che fosse la copia di Eljero Elia.Le caratteristiche sono simili.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in pratica è il doppione di elsha , a sto punto forse vogliono vendere il faraone



assolutamente no. Questo qui non ha lo stesso peso offensivo di El Sha. Per arrivare ai gol che ha fatto lo scorso anno El Sha, Ola John deve giocare 5 anni.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> assolutamente no. Questo qui non ha lo stesso peso offensivo di El Sha. Per arrivare ai gol che ha fatto lo scorso anno El Sha, Ola John deve giocare 5 anni.



Dato statistico interessante, tutti quelli che hanno giocato nel Benfica hanno almeno fatto 1 gol quest'anno. Lui 0


----------



## Oronzo Cana (28 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> assolutamente no. Questo qui non ha lo stesso peso offensivo di El Sha. Per arrivare ai gol che ha fatto lo scorso anno El Sha, Ola John deve giocare 5 anni.



il doppione nel senso di collocazione in campo e movimenti (parte da sinistra e si accentra per tirare col destro) , ecco perche non capisco a che pro un suo acquisto visto che in quel ruolo siamo coperti e poi sto ola vede la porta come la vede niang


----------

